# Deer Antler Key Rings



## W.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't discard those antler tips when cutting blanks for pens. I hate to think of how many times I discarded a bunch before someone (can't remember name due to senior moment) on WWF showed key rings made with them.

I finally got time to try a few this afternoon.

Should make a nice combination gift set and combination gifts mean combination $ $ $ 's for turners. 

Shown here is a hunters special with 30.06 cartridge and deer antler pen with deer antler key ring.


----------



## arjudy (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like those. Are they a kit or did you adapt a kit to make those if you don't mind me asking? I don't throw away the anter tips that I end up with but until I saw what you have done with them I really didn't know what to use them for.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

Alan;
I use kits similar as shown here except these are PSI kits.
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/produc....cgi|utmcmd=referral&__utmv=-&__utmk=74905235
But they also have  identical looking kits for just $1.29 each and are quite satisfactory for this application.
I just use part of the kit. Don't need the brass tube  and end pice . Those pieces will probably come in handy for sonething else some time.
The 7mm tubes are just a tiny bit longer than slimline pen tubes so a touch on the disc sander brings them right on. Nice to have spares. 
W.Y.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 30, 2008)

William, Try the handgun ammo they too make a great combo for the hunter/outdoors types.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

Very Nice Perry.

W.Y.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 30, 2008)

Now that is a couple great ideas.  I got a box of antler tips and bullets.  Time to go to work.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 1, 2008)

William,
Cool key rings... I hadn't thought about using the tips on key rings... I usually run the cut end through a belt sander to round and smooth it, then drill a little hole through the side and hang it on a leather thong for a little pendant for the kids... they love them.

I've even sold a couple to biker ladies to go with their leather outfits..


----------



## wolftat (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been making them for a couple of years and they sell out quick. If you sell the bullet key fobs you might want to warn the buyer that they will get hassled if they try to go through airport security with it.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 2, 2008)

Found this at CSUSA-----050-1002 10K Key Ring Only  -----.85 cents
Heck I need to order some myself.


----------



## bad (Dec 2, 2008)

Antler tip and bullet key fobs. You guys are geniuses. My brother in law usually sets up a table at the local gun shows and sometimes gets me to help. If I take a little corner of his table I should be able to make a few bucks. I was already planning on making up a few bullet pens. Does anyone sell the fobs? If so would you mind telling me how much they sell for? Wait, that might be going a little far. After all you did just give me the idea, now I want you to give me pricing too? : )


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 2, 2008)

> After all you did just give me the idea, now I want you to give me pricing too? : )
> __________________
> Bruce Deeks


 
No Problem.
I have sold dozens of them in wood and corian . Now I have added the antler tips .
I get $8.00 each for them .
I also make some secret compartment ones that I get $10.00 or $12.00 depending on whether they have a whistle in them or not.

These wood and corian ones are the same kits that I use for deer antler ones .

W.Y.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2008)

I did a bottle stopper this way one also. I think the photo is long lost though...I know the rule no photo didn't happen!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 2, 2008)

Bruce

I just made these and have had them at 2 shows so far and sold one pen and one key chain.  I am being told gun shows is the place to go to sell these. Mine were all polished and powder coated. They do look cool though and a great gift for any hunter.


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes Garry I checked that out 



> Found this at CSUSA-----050-1002 10K Key Ring Only -----.85 cents
> Heck I need to order some myself.
> __________________
> I may be broke---but we have plenty of wood


 
It is for the ring only but does not include the other parts of the kit.
Seems like woodnwhimsies still has the best price  at $1.29 for the whole kit.
W.Y.


----------



## titan2 (Dec 3, 2008)

William O Young said:


>


 

Very nice looking.......

What did you use to finish the antler key rings with? I finally got a bunch of antlers here recently and will be using every piece!!!

Barney


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Barney.

I  just  buff the pieces with the three stage Beal buffer. First Tripoli, then White Diamond and then Carnauba  wax.   No actual  finish is   required. It comes up to a high durable  shine .
No matter what kind of finish you put on key rings it will eventually wear off with  keys rubbing against them . On my wood ones I do use a good hard film finish same as on my pens but I warn customers that the finish will not always look that good.
The corian ones however, are like antler in that they  can be finished with only  the buffing method and will retain that  appearance without any further finishing. 
W.Y.


----------

